# Supercard DSTWO Firmware 1.09 / EOS 1.11



## tempBOT (Mar 11, 2011)

*Supercard DSTWO Firmware 1.09 / EOS 1.11*
Fixes boot problem
              Firmware updated to v1.09
1. Fixed: sometimes the cart cannot be recognized after resetting on NDSi/N3DS.
2. Changed: use separate boot program for N3DS/NDSi/NDS.
3. Added: reboot and re-upgrade after Upgrade failed.

EOS Updated to v1.11
1. Added: AutorunLastRom function
2. Fixed: Some Japanese letters were not recognized.

Firmware 1.09 Download
Source
EOS 1.11 Download

Contributed by amaro999​


----------



## impizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if the supercard logo still shows up if booting on a DSLite with this new fireware or if the logo for a game is showing up? I udated to 1.08 and am really glad I dont have to look at Fish Tycoon any longer.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

Autorun last rom? Superb, superb.
Time to download and test this.

Edit: Icon bug is gone on the DSi menu, Autorun works nice.
Although personally I'd like if they added an intelligent icon to the DSTwo menu, which displays the last game that was played next to DS_Game


----------



## princefarzan (Mar 11, 2011)

I can confirm the boot issue where your icon doesn't display is fixed, just tested it out.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 11, 2011)

hoorah!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

I really wish I had a Dstwo. It  would be a great replacement for my R4.


----------



## knoxvillz (Mar 11, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm if the supercard logo still shows up if booting on a DSLite with this new fireware or if the logo for a game is showing up? I udated to 1.08 and am really glad I dont have to look at Fish Tycoon any longer.


The supercard logo still shows up on a DSL with this update, it's alex rider if you're trying it on a DSi


----------



## impizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

knoxvillz said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## haddad (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont get it, why is there 2 versions? Isent 1.11 newest then 1.09? Or is 1.09 for the 3DS only? shouldent 1.11 work on 3ds and all other dsi's since its newer then 1.09?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay! Now we can use homebrew firmwares, I might just start using my Supercard Two again


----------



## signz (Mar 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get it, why is there 2 versions? Isent 1.11 newest then 1.09? Or is 1.09 for the 3DS only? shouldent 1.11 work on 3ds and all other dsi's since its newer then 1.09?


1.09 is the Firmware (Hardware component) and 1.11 is the EOS (Software component)..
1.09 is like a DSi Update and 1.11 is like AKAIO...


----------



## impizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get it, why is there 2 versions? Isent 1.11 newest then 1.09? Or is 1.09 for the 3DS only? shouldent 1.11 work on 3ds and all other dsi's since its newer then 1.09?



There is firmware(fireware) and EOS. Firmware is 1.09 and EOS is 1.11. Firmware is like the BIOS and EOS is, well, the OS. Thats the easiest way to explain it. This question gets asked every release.

Edit: I didnt post fast enough.


----------



## haddad (Mar 11, 2011)

Ohh, so we only use the 1.09 for the 3DS? then we add the 1.11?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Yay! Now we can use homebrew firmwares, I might just start using my Supercard Two again


What?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firmwares like Menudo and Moonshell. With Auto-Boot we can boot roms through them on Supercard Two.
Also I stopped using my Supercard Two months ago.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Why would you quit using the DSTWO? It's the best flashcart available!


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 11, 2011)

just downloaded the files. I'm gonna walk my dog and install when I'm back home.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Menudo FTW.


----------



## haddad (Mar 11, 2011)

Just one question, after u run the ds2boot.dat file, and its updated to firmware 1.09, can u delete it?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Why would you quit using the DSTWO? It's the best flashcart available!


It drained my battery like there was nothing there, the emulators still need updating (minor complaint there since most of my games work on the emulators), but the main reason is because of the community. Supercard has the *WORST* community, it's just a crap load of people bitching about something they can fix themselves and complaining about something completely avoidable. They are so bad it honestly annoyed me so much that I didn't even want to use my card anymore just to avoid the Supercard community.


----------



## impizkit (Mar 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Just one question, after u run the ds2boot.dat file, and its updated to firmware 1.09, can u delete it?



Yes.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 11, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Ohh, so we only use the 1.09 for the 3DS? then we add the 1.11?


...1.09 is the firmware update. As in the bootloader update. As in the thing that shows up on the DS menu.
Updating to 1.09 won't cause it to stop working with a DS or DSi, it'll just fix issues that 1.08 had with booting.
And the 1.11 is the EOS, the software. They're different things...


----------



## machomuu (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet, an autorun last rom function!


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2. Changed: use separate boot program for N3DS/NDSi/NDS.



now why would we want that feature hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sperate booting for DSi 
maybe something good coming soon me thinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






iEvo A CHALLENGER APPEARS!!

3DS
seperate booting
now this interests me
why would we need this feature hmmm
maybe something like the DSi seperate booting feature maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



why would you need this unless...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Just one question, after u run the ds2boot.dat file, and its updated to firmware 1.09, can u delete it?It's deleted automatically (since it has no more use).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be fairly simple for them to do, actually.  Toss up a suggestion for it on their forums or whatever?


----------



## Arwen20 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great! I'm going to update mine asap. Now all I need is my shiny new 3ds!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What they meant by that feature is that the bootloader used for the 3DS is now separated from the DSi bootloader and the DS bootloader. If you haven't noticed, the DS bootloader uses a Supercard icon as of 1.08, while the DSi bootloader uses an Alex Rider icon. I guess they wanted to just separate the 3DS bootloader so that they can change it without affecting DS and DSi booting.


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm just on a DS Phat with this and my card auto-boots so I never even see whatever card it pretends to be. Does the fireware/firmware really do anything besides fix the 3DS issue or can I just skip that and get EOS 1.11 for game fixes and options only?

thanks.


----------



## hankchill (Mar 13, 2011)

Upgraded to this version of the EOS... Can no longer bring up the 'Start' menu using the Nebula skin. DS just crashes when trying.

looks like I'm going back to the regular boring skin


----------

